# BSA Airborne parts. Crankset, pedals, thumbscrew.



## jpromo (Apr 30, 2013)

Looking for an original olive drab crankset with sliding pedals for my parabike. I would be interested in a chrome crankset with civilian pedals as well until I could find a correct military one. Also looking for one thumbscrew/wingnut assembly for breaking the bike down. A pair of correct BSA grips would be cool too. Any help is much appreciated!

This:





Or this for now:


----------

